# Can you shoot raw&jpeg w/ 5d mk3 but tether w/ lightroom and only transfer jpg?



## Taemobig (Jun 23, 2013)

Basically I want to be able to shoot raw and jpeg while tethering in light room but only have jpeg files transfer so the photos can be loaded and seen faster on my computer.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 23, 2013)

Use Canon Utilities, it will do that as well as let you see the image in live view, and then open the captured image in lightroom or just put the jpeg in the folder of your choice.

Lightroom only does 2% of what Canon Utilities will do in tethered mode, try it.


----------



## bvukich (Jun 23, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Use Canon Utilities, it will do that as well as let you see the image in live view, and then open the captured image in lightroom or just put the jpeg in the folder of your choice.
> 
> Lightroom only does 2% of what Canon Utilities will do in tethered mode, try it.



To expand on that... If you really want them to end up in LR immediately, you can tether in EOS Util then have LR watch the directory.


----------



## Taemobig (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys!

I did some experimenting and I found out that there is a way to just transfer jpg but still keep the raw files on the cf card. On the menu where you pick which memory card you want to use as the "playback" you just pick the one where you will be recording jpg and that will only transfer the jpg when you tether with lightroom while you have the other card set to record raw.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 30, 2013)

Taemobig said:


> Thanks for the replies guys!
> 
> I did some experimenting and I found out that there is a way to just transfer jpg but still keep the raw files on the cf card. On the menu where you pick which memory card you want to use as the "playback" you just pick the one where you will be recording jpg and that will only transfer the jpg when you tether with lightroom while you have the other card set to record raw.


 
But, why would anyone want to use Lightroom tethering after they have seen the difference between it and Canon Utilities or Breeze DSLR Remote.

Seeing the live image on your monitor and having access to change all the parameters, view depth of field, adjust exposure and focus, as opposed to blindly closing the shutter just to see if your image was any good.


----------



## Taemobig (Jul 2, 2013)

I was shooting with strobes, live view wouldn't help at all. Plus the tether wasn't for me, it was for the client.


----------

